# Leash chewing



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

8 weeks is pretty young to expect much in terms of good leash manners. You might try to get her to carry something else while she is on her leash. You might still be able to find a chain leash to use while she is still a puppy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty did the same thing when she was a little puppy..I dont remember if I did anything..maybe she just grew out of it??? But she started pulling...which bothered me alot more, so now she has a harness, has for quite some time and it it wonderful walking her!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

8 weeks is pretty young to be doing much leash walking. At that age, all it took to tire Rookie out was some running and playing in the yard. He was a little older before I started actually walking him.

I do think it's a good idea not to let her get into the habit of chewing on the leash, but I'd keep it simple. You don't want her to dislike going for a walk. If she starts to chew on the leash, for now I'd just focus on distracting her rather than correcting her. Just my two cents.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

My dog used to do that too. We bought her a harness where the loop to attach the leash is located on her back nearer her bottom rather than her neck. It made it much more difficult for her to get in her mouth, and her leash chewing basically stopped after that. Hope it helps!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah had a little harness and that put the leash toward the center of his back. Otherwise it's like waving a toy in his face...that young they are all about play.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Take the leash off, put the puppy on the ground, and walk. She will follow in your footsteps. There, no problem biting the leash.
You can't walk too far with an 8 wk old before they are totally bored and tired so why bother with the leash at this age?


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

The only reason I have her on the leash is because I worry about cars. She is getting faster and will sometimes unexpectedly dart away from me playfully. If I run she stays right with me, but I have a nerve disorder in my foot and can't run much. We mostly exercise her in the yard, but want to expose her to lots of different environments as part of her socialization. I'll keep trying to redirect and maybe find a chain leash or halter. I'm glad to hear that many pups grow out of it though.


----------



## Hiker (Mar 29, 2009)

My Golden is almost 3 and still tries it everytime we go for a walk. He just gets so exited its as if he has to grab his leash. He doesn't chew on it anymore and lets go after a "drop it" or 2, so I don't make a big deal out it. I kind of pick and choose my battles, this one doesn't really annoy me.


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

Like Oakley's Dad mentioned, when we walk, I give Duke a stick to carry and he will for a little bit, drop it when he gets bored and next time he starts on his leash or Princesse's, find another stick. They're born to carrying things in their mouths!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Like others have said, just redirect her to a toy. I really wouldn't worry about leash chewing. I actually teach mine to tug with the leash. That way, I can walk them playing a simple game of tug. They're intereacting with ME on the walk and then they aren't actually dragging me on a tight leash. But like we said, if you don't like it, give her something else to do with her mouth.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Typical puppy behavior. One of the fun things. My 4 year will still grab on to the leash at times. Not a big deal. We play tug with the leash sometimes while training, he knows the out command, when play is over it's back to work.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If it bothers you, try a chain leash. Most dogs would prefer not to chew on those. They make some pretty lightweight chain leashes in a 4 foot length.


----------



## Riccur (May 8, 2009)

I think for this, the harness would be the best way to go just for now. Make sure you get a light one that way she will not even know it is there. You may also want to change the type of leash you are using. You can use a lot thinner of a leash, which won't be as fun to play with for her, so that will most likely help it stop.


----------

